# Estimates for Weed Trimming



## debodun (Aug 18, 2016)

I used to get out and cut off the weeds that grow around the foundation of the house and garage. I can no longer bend over at the waist and hold out the heavy Black & Decker electric hedge trimmers at ankle level. I probably have at least 1700 sq ft of weeds. I already obtained two estimates from lawn services for cutting down the weeds - one was $1078, the other was $2035. And the weeds are only going to grow back!

Photo is the back of the garage, around the house it's at least that bad. Are those reasonable prices?


----------



## Gemma (Aug 18, 2016)

Didn't you just ask about this earlier this month? 

https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/23541-Estimate-from-landscaper

The first estimate I say yes.


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 18, 2016)

I think it's high..  I paid $600 to have hedges and bushed cut back and shaped


----------



## debodun (Aug 18, 2016)

Gemma said:


> Didn't you just ask about this earlier this month?
> 
> https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/23541-Estimate-from-landscaper
> 
> The first estimate I say yes.



Whoops - senior moment!


----------



## Gemma (Aug 18, 2016)

debodun said:


> Whoops - senior moment!


hehehe...we all have them, no worries!


----------



## tnthomas (Aug 18, 2016)

I can't imagine groundskeepers charging so much, maybe I'm just not visualizing the totality of the job well enough.

Does that include cutting down the tree to the left, and removing the stump?

A couple hundred dollars sounds closer to reasonable, to me.    :shrug:


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 18, 2016)

Here in the desert, we don't have weeds that grow that thick. The ones I get, even if there are a lot of them in the back, I can easily control with my trusty weed whacker. When I was a kid, we had zillions of tumbleweeds everywhere, but we don't see them much anymore.


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 18, 2016)

There are a lot of people where I live that will work by the hour doing any jobs that don't take special skills. They come to the house occasionally asking.  If you have all the equipment they would need, and don't mind letting them use it, you might try just hiring an individual not associated with a lawn service.  Maybe there is a place you could post a notice?  Most here would be happy with $10/hour. Don't know about NY.  Just a thought...


----------

